# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

aw, she is a cuties


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-just precious!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww that poor lady! Roxy is a doll!!!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

She's gorgeous!!! Stop tempting me with these cute puppies... you're going to get me in big trouble when I come home with a baby sister for Daisy


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

What a baby doll!







So are you going to keep her now or find her another home?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, she's sweet. Too bad the owner had to return her.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, what a doll!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would have sneezed up a storm , and still kept THAT puppy !!! Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little girl! You're right, looks very different from Abbie, but GORGEOUS!!! That second shot is a real 'come hither' look.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

> Gonna find her another home. I feel bad for the lady and her daughter. It was a 13th bday present and the husband broke out into hives. It was terrible. They were histerical crying. I had no idea what to do. I am just glad she's back here. Her and Abbie are hamming it up.
> 
> LOL Kristina..Did you see Roxy when you were here the first time? I think you may have!
> 
> Andrea[/B]


I think I may have... but I think the sad story about that mean guy put me over the edge... I am in love


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Awwwww Andrea she's a doll-baby







I can't think anyone could be more allergic than I my eye's swell I itch all over when I have to do a brush through on my Briard but no problem with the Maltese.. When Ray (briard) is fresh bathed it isn't as bad but I have no reaction at all the the malts. Sounds like a little buyers regret might have went on.. Oh well she is absolutely adorable and it's his loss she will be much better off as you say she needs a forever home not a for-now.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness







Well she is simply fabulous, a stunning little girl who will be some special someones light of their life.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh what a darling!! I'm glad she ended up back with you! Poor baby. Any potential new parents for her? I'm sure she'll get a home quick!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I want her. She is the cutest puppy!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I think Roxy is absolutely adorable....hmmm...to me she looks alot like Abbie. I feel terrible for that family; they must be sooooo disappointed! I was very nervous when I brought Winnie home as my son Garrett is even allergic to Bichons. His pediatrician advised I not even attempt a Maltese. Yet, I just had a feeling things would be differennt with our own dog in our own surroundings. Sure enough, Garrett plays with Winnie all the time and hasn't had any problems. I'm very relieved as it wouldn've been a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard of people being allergic to Maltese. I think that's why its always important for anyone allergic to dogs to realize that they really aren't guarenteed to be hypoallergenic. How sad for that family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Roxy is just as darling as Abbie.







She is adorable!



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Roxy is darling! You won't have any trouble finding her a home. I want a puppy. 

You say they don't look alike - can you show us a picture of the both of them? They both look adorable to me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sarah hives is nothing to laugh about. They itch crazy and you can get swollen eyes, swollen lips and like the guy swollen throat. I know because my daughter suddenly got allergic to chocolat. Doctor told her that if her throat swells she should go to the emergency room. Maybe if it would have been just sneezing the family would have tried to keep the dog. If it was from the saliva, I agree the husband could have tried some more, just don't let her lick you. But when you talk to doctors the first thing they tell you is get rid of the allergen. Sad especially for the child. It prooves also that maltese are not hypoallergenic like some would like us to think.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh wow...she's beautiful...







mini says she could use a sister to <strike>pester</strike> love.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is a real cutie pie. I am sure she will be in a great home in no time!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG she is a cutie pie! I wish I lived closer to you b/c I want her!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww what a sweetie pie!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is adorable.

I find it hard to believe about the lady being allergic too. My mum is allergic to almost everything. My other dog Buster, she got ONE hair on her leg and it swelled up so big and was gross and awful looking, it finally cleared, anyway Mill who is crossed with a shih-tzu has no affect on her what so ever. Although if Milly licks mum she gets a small rash, but nothing much at all.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is very cute. Who is she out of? I would switch the pics of her you have on your site, that one face one doesn't flatter her at all, she looks scared in it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - I see a difference. It's a little hard to tell from the pics cause she does look a little scared. But who wouldn't be....getting a home...and losing it so quickly...and being so little and vunerable. 

Anyway, they're both just precious.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh she is a little doll!!!







I was thinking about getting Tallulah a sister soon....







I would take her in a second!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- she's just as cute as her sister Abbie.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you. I think she's pretty cute too!








Wish I could keep them both, but hubby would send ME to the DOG house!


----------

